# Racemaxx



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2011)

I have been noticing a new company with a new modular routed track called RaceMaxx. They have a very nice website with very good video information. I was wondering if anyone knows anyone who either has this track or raced on one.
http://www.slotworkshop.com/

Thanks 
Peter


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks interesting but I couldn't find any pricing.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The pricing is only listed for the 2-lane kits and track sections. Nothing for the 4-lane pieces. Looks like they are still building the site up. Looks interesting for a routed wood option and still looks fairly easy to build.

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wouldn't mind having something like that. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

